# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Литература для ББУ 8

## Roma677

Помогите найти методичку со сквозным примером или методичку к семенару по 1С: Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений 8.

----------

